# Haldex controller upgrade



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

As per title whats your thoughts on upgrading the unit, where can i get an upgrade from and how much am i looking at?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

I have the blue upgraded haldex and have got to say it's one of the best mods I have fitted 8) , I'm pretty sure it's no longer available although they do come up for sale s/hand from time to time at silly prices .
If I were looking now I would consider the HPA unit


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

ive been doing a bit of reading and not overly happy with the hpa unit with regards to braking mid corner.. :/


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

D13hpd95 said:


> ive been doing a bit of reading and not overly happy with the hpa unit with regards to braking mid corner.. :/


A few have been running them for a while , some post in here , also have a look on the TT owners FB page :wink:


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

D13hpd95 said:


> ive been doing a bit of reading and not overly happy with the hpa unit with regards to braking mid corner.. :/


What issues are these? I've been racing with this setup for over 12months now and admittedly the android controller is a bit shonky on battery life but it all works great.


----------



## CrAkHaBiTT (Jan 18, 2005)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=837705

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1218338


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

brushwood69 said:


> D13hpd95 said:
> 
> 
> > ive been doing a bit of reading and not overly happy with the hpa unit with regards to braking mid corner.. :/
> ...


I've been using the latest 'black version' and its vastly better than the original, especially on battery life and the fact it turns on automatically with ignition.

Can't say I've noticed anything adverse re braking kid corner..


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

So the HPA unit and a reflash are about the same cost once you consider import charges etc. .... i see the reflash does deal with applying torque to the rear under braking which is great, but can't see anything about changes under braking for the HPA unit.

Surely both are transferable/sellable?

Sounds like the reflash is probably the better option and can be obtained quicker/easier?


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

so where can i get a hold of either someone to reflash mine or another unit? it was just id read a couple pf posts on vortex saying people are concerned with mid corner braking and the possibility of spinning the car?? ....


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

NickG said:


> So the HPA unit and a reflash are about the same cost once you consider import charges etc. .... i see the reflash does deal with applying torque to the rear under braking which is great, but can't see anything about changes under braking for the HPA unit.
> 
> Surely both are transferable/sellable?
> 
> Sounds like the reflash is probably the better option and can be obtained quicker/easier?


The HPA Touchmotion does allow torque transfer under braking and is user adjustable.


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Okay, so they essentially do the same thing then.

The benefit to the HPA being the user can adjust modes which would be god for a road car.

On the track, you shouldn't ever want anything then "race" mode anyway so the reflash is just as good.


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Personally I'd rather have the HPA, as its removable/sellable and more user definable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

Firstly braking mid corner is BAD unless its an emergency maneuver. Get the braking done in a straight line secondly it maybe the something to do with the way a standard haldex works an that when you apply a brake I believe it cuts torque to the rear (I stand to be corrected on this) I had the reverse of what your suggesting when coming through a fast section of the track I drop a rear wheel onto the grass where the haldex goes you need 4wd as the back is doing something different than the front and hey presto car meets wall!










1. Standard Haldex good but slower to react - Free
2. Powertrack good same as standard but gives instant 50:50 when needed £50
3. Reflash - fixed at what the flash offers but better than stock
3. Touchmotion - every option is a choice from eco to stock to race- contoller bad (new one better) $699
4. Orange/Blue - Same as a flash but very had to find one now and made by HPA and replaced by TM Skys the limit


----------



## Moonwatcher (Apr 1, 2015)

D13hpd95 said:


> ive been doing a bit of reading and not overly happy with the hpa unit with regards to braking mid corner.. :/


Do you make a habit of braking *"mid corner"*, there is no logical reason except an emergency situation,
you brake BEFORE the corner, attain the correct speed and then turn and drive through the corner!


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

no i dont make a habit of it but its just like said in an emergency and i need to brake i dont want to cause a crash by having this mod but id like some better response from the rear, by the looks of it i do like the look of the fully adjustable one which comes with a little lcd display expensive but worth it?


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

brushwood69 said:


> Firstly braking mid corner is BAD unless its an emergency maneuver. Get the braking done in a straight line secondly it maybe the something to do with the way a standard haldex works an that when you apply a brake I believe it cuts torque to the rear (I stand to be corrected on this) I had the reverse of what your suggesting when coming through a fast section of the track I drop a rear wheel onto the grass where the haldex goes you need 4wd as the back is doing something different than the front and hey presto car meets wall!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what haldex did you have to cause that?


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

This is one of the option screens allowing rear braking engagement.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Does the HPA let you engage at 50/50 split permanently? As in acceleration, cruising and braking?


----------



## Desmodave996 (Jun 2, 2013)

Yes, you can also set it up for whatever percentage you wish - speed based

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

so that touchmotion allows you if needed to brake during a corner?


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Nothing will allow you to brake hard during a corner - Stock, advanced... Audi R8.... You're gunna have issues (Other then trail braking, but thats not whats in question).

The problem is if the brake cuts power to the rear quickly/unexpectedly the rear will break away and try to overtake the front. On a stock car, the power won't be in the rear at all under braking so this isn't an issue as you have consistency.


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

so in that fact then, either finding someone to flash my haldex to an upgraded one or the touchmotion is the option?


----------



## brushwood69 (Dec 17, 2012)

The crash was on a standard haldex no flash no insert no touchmotion.


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Powertrack insert.


----------



## D13hpd95 (Feb 27, 2016)

What would you say is the best bang for bucks so to speak?


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

viewtopic.php?p=6771361#p6771361


----------

